# Skyeurope.com?



## tomthumb (5 Aug 2005)

Just came across this site with some very good prices to places like Krakow compared to Aer Lingus.   Anyone know anything about them or ever used them?


----------



## gar123 (5 Aug 2005)

hi tom

great deals i used them i was off in belarus to see scotland play and we came back via warsaw, they fly into the main terminal in warsaw i flew back to london luton for € 40 including taxes, cheap and cheerful


----------



## tomthumb (5 Aug 2005)

great!  Compared a trip to krakow with them and aer lingus and they are working out about half the price for my trip!!   Cheap and cheerful is exactly what I was hoping for, save the rest for the drink and food there!  thanks!


----------



## gar123 (5 Aug 2005)

i stayed in the warsaw marriott right opposite the old communist headquarters, aboslutely class hotel well worth the 90 dollars we paid per room

can you imagine what a top 4/5 star hotel here would cost!


----------



## tomthumb (5 Aug 2005)

hope to get to krakow before it becomes the next Prague.    Hotel prices are still reasonable and eating out and drink so hope to get going by December.    Nice hotel at a good price and budget flights sound like a nice Christmas treat for me!!


----------



## WaterWater (7 Aug 2005)

The only problem is that you arrive in Krakow just after 1 a.m.  I imagine that most hotels won't allow you in to your room until the afternoon or do you go straight from the airport to your hotel and pay for your half nights stay?


----------



## pokerhead (8 Aug 2005)

Ive flown with them to Bratislava.

There a pretty good airline.

They are also fairly big - less likely to go bust than EUJet and the like.

Pope John Paul flew with them once. If they are good enough for a pope they are good enough for anyone else.

P


----------



## WaterWater (9 Aug 2005)

Hi Pokerhead. What is Bratislava like?  I did some research over the weekend on the place as a city break but got the impression that it was a bit dull and grey?

Looking at Krakow hotels has anyone stayed at either the Cracovia or Atrium?


----------



## doogo (9 Aug 2005)

Water Water,

Don't know where you did the research - Bratislava is a fantastic place. It has a wonderful preserved old compact centre with good shops, restaurants and bars. Prices are cheap, the scenery is great and if you are there for an extended period, you can take a short trip up the Danube to Vienna (only 40km away)

There is a very good Radisson right in the middle of town - shouldn't be too pricey


----------



## pokerhead (9 Aug 2005)

Bratislava is a great place.

I would spend a lot more time ther if I could.

not too sure about hotels. I staed in the hotel Kyjek which is beside the Tesco.

It is an old fashioned communist era hotel but it was clean and fairly comfortable. 

Its been almost a year so cant remember price exactly but it was cheap - something like 60 eur for room per night.

Well worth a trip - Bratislava.


----------



## WaterWater (10 Aug 2005)

Did you ever travel between Bratislava and Vienna and is this easy? I note that skyeurope offer a shuttle service for €10 from Bratislava airport. However I am thinking more two days Bratislava and two days Vienna?


----------



## pokerhead (10 Aug 2005)

No. I havent travelled from Bratislava to vienna. I have heard that it is very easy though.


I once travelled via train from  Bratislava to Budapest though.

This was easy. Took about 5 hours.

P


----------



## bruce wayne (12 Aug 2005)

my brother in law lives in Bratislava and we vist at least 4 times a year. Up until now we have always flown into Vienna with Aer Lingus and got a bus from the airport to Bratislava, it's very easy, and only takes about an hour at most (should be quicker now that the border checkpoint should be gone...thanks to the EU).  the €10 shuttle sounds like a great deal, the bus is a little more i think €15.

Bratislava is a great city, with some amazing restraunts and bars.  When we go we treat ourselves and stay in the Raddison on the main square....it is the most cental location, and is a seriously top notch 5 star hotel.  We usually get it for about €100 per room per night (weekend rate).

In fact we'll be there again in late November, just in time for the Christmas market.

Oh and Vienna is stunning...an amazing city....but some what more expensive than Bratislava.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## WaterWater (13 Aug 2005)

Bruce Wayne, Have you flown with skyeurope.com? I am tempted to go to Krakow next March at €1 flights but I am concerned at arriving in Krakow at 1 a.m.  Anyone any suggestions?  Also has anyone visited the Wieliczka salt mines in Krakow?  If a person suffered from claustrophobia would it be a problem?


----------



## pokerhead (13 Aug 2005)

I wouldnt be concerned.

Skyeurope are agreat airline. 

Pope John Paul flew with them!!!!

Im sure the krakow taxi/hotel comminuty will be more than willing to look after you at 1AM krakow time.

Go for it!!!


----------



## tomthumb (14 Aug 2005)

www.centralwings.com fly dublin to katowice and wroclaw from Dec for some very nice cheap prices.  Any info on these polich destinations please?


----------



## WaterWater (15 Aug 2005)

Purchased some return tickets over the weekend to Cologne for next March from
  Over for €37 and back for €6.85.  There is still availability at €26
for next Feb/March and back at €6.85.  Flights are at good times as well. Can't be bad.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 Aug 2005)

GermanWings is owned by Lufthansa
CentralWings is owned by LOT Polish Airlines (the main Polish carrier)

So both would be fairly decent... not "fly by night" operators at all - though firmly in the "you get what you pay for" low cost carrier servic model


----------



## bruce wayne (15 Aug 2005)

I have'nt flown with sky europe yet...but have tickets booked for next November.....but from what I've heard their grand


----------



## pokerhead (22 Aug 2005)

Have flown with Sky Europe. They were spot on.


Regarding central wings. They will fly from Shannon to Warsaw direct from November.

Sample fare - taken from website www.centralwings.com 2 minutes ago SNN - Warsaw 28 Nov Warsaw SNN 30 Nov EUR 71.15 return per person including all taxes and charges. Not too bad at all.

Shannon is a wonderful airport. The drive from Dublin would almost be worth it. 

P


----------



## budapest (29 Aug 2006)

Sky Europe are okay, but if anything goes wrong, they are terrible to deal with.  I lost some luggage with them, which wasn't returned for 9 days and they told me that they couldn't refund any cash for purchased items, even though I followed their lost baggage procedure and provided receipts for purchases, etc.  

Cheap and cheerful, unless there is a problem, similar to most 'low' fare operators in my experience.


----------



## Grizzly (30 Aug 2006)

I'm flying with them next week. I emailed them a couple of times as I wanted to use their SkyShuttle service (Bus) and the staff seemed most helpful. They have good tourist information on their website regarding their destinations etc.


----------



## Grizzly (8 Sep 2006)

I flew with them to Bratislava earlier this week.  The flight was a half hour late. We were put on the plane at Dublin airport where we had to sit outside the terminal in the baking heat for 40 minutes. I asked to have the air conditioning on but to no avail. Flight itself to Bratislava was fine and the pilot made up lost ground. We had to catch a SkyShuttle bus to Vienna but missed it by 5 minutes. we then had to wait an hour and a half to catch the next one. Journey on bus great.
On the way home our flight was delayed by an hour and a half. I noticed on the departures monitor that all their other flights were also delayed.
Bratislava airport is a small stuffy, no air conditioning airport. It smelt of cooked cabbage due to no air circulating. The flights were €25 all in, including taxes etc each way.  You pays your money and....


----------



## Ancutza (6 Oct 2006)

Haven't had great experiences with Sky Europe out of Budapest myself.

Flights are ALWAYS delayed and they fly out of Ferihegy I which is quite definitely THE most godawful airport in Europe (followed closely by Barcelona).

Once on board they are fine but I'd try all other options before flying with them.  Anything to avoid Ferihegy I!!!!


----------



## asterix (9 Oct 2006)

Flew with Skyeurope from Dubrovnik to Budapest this summer.  I think they are a Slovakian airline.  Modern fleet.  Efficient service.  Budget airline but didn't feel as "cheap" as Ryanair.  Btw, Dubrovnik rocked  but thought Budapest was a bit drab and down at heel.


----------

